# Please Help Me Identify My Tiffany & Co Clock!



## ripemangos (Mar 31, 2012)

This mechanical clock has been passed down to me and I don't know much about it. It has a mark on the back that indicates its from 1988. It also seems to be for traveling with the folding clasp. I don't plan on selling it because if it's usefulness for me, but if anyone could give me an estimated value that would be great. Also, I can't tell if its brass, gold, or gold plated.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There's not much to say really, except the 1988 is a repair or service date I think, might be 1970's

Doubt if it is worth much, have a look on ebay and see if you can find something similar


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally a clock on the forum!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thomasr said:


> Finally a clock on the forum!!


If you look a bit harder you will find more


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup thats a tiffany clock, not sure what the problem with identification was


----------

